

Show HN: Giving lonely domain names a new life - name2.me - dworrad
http://www.name2.me

======
jlgaddis
I have around 100 domains and only "use" about 10 of them. I'd be interested
in being able to upload a "portfolio" listing all my domains that others could
browse. If another user wants one of my domains, a message would be sent to
me. I could then browse their "portfolio" and see if I wanted one of their
domains. If so, a 1-to-1 trade would be proposed which both parties would then
have to agree to. At that point, we would each transfer the domains to the
other party (without some type of escrow, you'd be on the honor system and
have to trust the other party, but some type of "reputation" or "karma" could
maybe be implemented for that?).

~~~
dworrad
Just the sort of ideas i need.. Thanks

------
mladenkovacevic
Hey did this come out of the domain exchange idea I had a week or so ago in
one of the threads on HN? If so, great execution. I like the idea of a "kudos"
being used as a virtual currency.

Just looking at the instructions now is there any way to make them shorter
(maybe 3 or 4 steps instead of 6?) Also step 6 is very vague. What are "golden
domains"? I mean I may have some idea but it's really not clear to an average
user. What makes a domain a "golden one"? Are my domains "golden"? Anyway you
get the picture.

~~~
dworrad
Funny you should say that.. I was about to launch with a similar product but a
little more complicated. I was waiting for someone at the airport and I saw
your post/comment and it made it clear to me that I'd over complicated the
idea. So I pretty much went back to scratch and came up with name2.me...
Thanks for unintentional "push" in the right direction. When we see top domain
names come through we are going to mark them as "Golden" and give the
opportunity to the highest kudos users to get in first. Thanks again.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
Excellent. And no problem, I'm happy I was able to provide a little bit of
inspiration. Rock on.

------
thesmok
Are you detecting a doorway makers in some way? Your project looks like a
Klondike for them.

~~~
autotravis
Are you talking about adding a unattractive domain, then using the free kudos
point to grab up a better one? That's kind of what is keeping me from putting
mine up (magnatecha.com and linuxterm.com). They're not that great, but I
would rather keep them than get 3 kudos to get things like antpx.com... I
guess one just has to make a choice as to how much they like their current
unused domains.

~~~
thesmok
You get 1 point just after registering, and 2 more with tweet and like
buttons. So you can get a free domain without giving away yours. 2) Register a
new account. 3) Repeat.

~~~
dworrad
We are aware of that possibility and we have "whois" jobs running to tell us
that domains have exchanged hands - we are working on other ideas. Also we
won't be so generous with the points once the site is off and running. But I
still think that if you are not using a domain (and not going to renew) then
you might as well let anyone have it - I don't foresee many really great
domains coming through here (I might be wrong)... But it does give the kid who
doesn't have $10 (or a credit card) the chance to grab a domain for free.

------
gergderkson
Nice idea.

I tried to add a domain and it said it was invalid, looks like a faulty regex
or something... <http://quickscreen.me/aPEd.png>

~~~
dworrad
Thanks for the heads up.. we'll fix that up straight away.

------
arb99
good idea, will be nice to see if this becomes popular. i think quite a lot of
people (myself included) have loads of unused domain names for project ideas
that were never finished (or started) that will just be left to expire

